# So…um BMC seems serious this year



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I know it's early, but they already have two GC wins (Phinney at Dubai and Cummings at Tour of Med), a 2nd place at the TDU (Cadel was within 7 seconds of winning and didn't even contest the gap on the final day), and handful of stage wins and close 2nd places on stages (Hushovd, Stetina and others). We still haven't really seen what Tejay and Gilbert are bringing to the table this year, but everyone else see,s to be on form. Could this be the year BMC finally makes good on all of the big names and potential?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> I know it's early, but they already have two GC wins (Phinney at Dubai and Cummings at Tour of Med), a 2nd place at the TDU (Cadel was within 7 seconds of winning and didn't even contest the gap on the final day), and handful of stage wins and close 2nd places on stages (Hushovd, Stetina and others). We still haven't really seen what Tejay and Gilbert are bringing to the table this year, but everyone else see,s to be on form. Could this be the year BMC finally makes good on all of the big names and potential?


two 2.1 races? it's nice but does not really count much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

"so...um BMC seems serious this year" ?

I think Jimmy Ocho, his money, reputation and competitiveness would have him respond to you such as: "WTF poster?!...I've been damn serious since I founded this racing team!"

Personally I'm confident that BMC has always been serious about the business, but I will agree that I've recently notice improvements, as a fan, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it's a change of focus in the post-Hincapie era, as the team looks to redefine itself. Early-season results might not mean much, but they can be a huge morale-boost through the entire organization in the lead-up to more important races later on. I think they pinned their hopes on too few races/racers, and so were easily disappointed when they didn't go as planned.

It doesn't mean anything... but it could.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Alaska Mike said:


> ...Early-season results might not mean much, but they can be a huge morale-boost through the entire organization in the lead-up to more important races later on...


Not to mention that there should be a little prize money split between the team, and although this isn't a big deal for the top riders on the big salaries, surely the bottom rung BMC riders appreciate a few extra dollars.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

and fwiw, cummings won same race last year, they got second and third in Qatar. Gilbert won an early crit in Aix en Provence. 
Hushovd won a stage as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

den bakker said:


> and fwiw, cummings won same race last year, they got second and third in Qatar. Gilbert won an early crit in Aix en Provence.
> Hushovd won a stage as well.


Actually, that is not entirely correct. This is Cummings' first ever GC win and it is also Taylor Phinney's (where Cummings also finished 2nd overall). 

Steve Cummings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cummings Wins First Stage Race Of Career At Tour Méditerranéen | Cyclingnews.com

I pretty much agree with Alaska Mike. Yes the races are smaller, but they look suprisingly good at this point IMO and I think they are super confident right now. I chalk most of it up to changes in the administrative leadership ranks/sports directors and major modifications to the team training programs (thanks to Alan Pieper), but I am impressed thus far.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Actually, that is not entirely correct. This is Cummings' first ever GC win and it is also Taylor Phinney's (where Cummings also finished 2nd overall).
> 
> Steve Cummings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


sorry I botched mediterraneen. I was thinking of the winner of Peraud winning stages both years, my bad.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's what Tejay had to say (some things have changed according to him):

Van Garderen enjoying Peiper's goal-oriented approach at BMC Racing - VeloNews.com


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Tejay finished 2nd to Froome today on the Green Mountain stage in Oman. That's a ~20 minute climb.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

den bakker said:


> Gilbert won


Holy cow, that's his second win since the 2012 World's! He's on a hot streak!


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I want to see what Tejay can do at the Tour. If you hadn't heard, he'll be their sole team leader at Le Tour (Cadel is "focusing on the Giro").

As an American, this is huge, although I think Tejay is kind of a dick. Would have preferred to see Taylor Phinney as the leader. It'd be cool to see if they can build a GC team over a few years... BMC is kind of one of those teams who have second-tier contenders in all fields... Sprinting, GC, Classics.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TehYoyo said:


> I want to see what Tejay can do at the Tour. If you hadn't heard, he'll be their sole team leader at Le Tour (Cadel is "focusing on the Giro").
> 
> As an American, this is huge, although I think Tejay is kind of a dick. Would have preferred to see Taylor Phinney as the leader. It'd be cool to see if they can build a GC team over a few years... BMC is kind of one of those teams who have second-tier contenders in all fields... Sprinting, GC, Classics.


I understand the sentiment (BMC has underperformed for the last few years). But they already have the talent to win big. They won the TdF in 2011 with Cadel. Tejay placed 5th in 2012 and won the white jersey, while Cadel was also in the top 10 I believe. Cadel placed 3rd in the Giro last year while Tejay won both the US Pro Cycling Challenge and the Tour of California. They had like 30 wins as a team last year. Not exactly 2nd tier stuff. Their problem isn't talent (they are also the only World Tour team with 3, formerly 4, former world road champions on their roster). Their problem has been living up to the talent they have and it appears that was due in part to bad training habits and cluttered and undermining race programs. They made changes in their administrative leadership this offseason as a result. 

As for Phinney, he isn't really a GC guy that would ever serve as captain for a grand tour. He is more of a time trialist and classics specialist in the Bonnen or Cancellara mold. Look for him in races like Paris Roubaix which he won as a junior. He definitely looks more focused this year as well. I also agree that Tejay going into the TdF as a leader is a big deal for BMC. Check out the thread on Tejay and Cadel.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

And if you like watching young American talent develop (like I do), keep an eye out for Andrew Talansky, Alex Howes, and Nathan Brown on Garmin Sharp, Peter Stetina and Larry Warbasse on BMC, Craddock and the young guns like Chad Haga and Tom Peterson on Giant Shimano, and the dynamic young American duo on Team Sky (Dombrowski and Boswell).


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I really like Craddock and have been following Livestrong/Bontrager/Trek/Axel Mercx's team for a few years now.

Also excited to see Zeke Mostov come up the ranks, after his fantastic World TT performance.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Holy cow, that's his second win since the 2012 World's! He's on a hot streak!


It's all too common for the worlds winner to have a crap year. 2013 was Gilbert's cursed season.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> And if you like watching young American talent develop (like I do), keep an eye out for Andrew Talansky, Alex Howes, and Nathan Brown on Garmin Sharp, Peter Stetina and Larry Warbasse on BMC, Craddock and the young guns like Chad Haga and Tom Peterson on Giant Shimano, and the dynamic young American duo on Team Sky (Dombrowski and Boswell).


I expect these guys to kick butt: About ? Hagens Berman U-23 Cycling Program

A number of them have been racing in Europe and living in the Belgium house.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> I expect these guys to kick butt: About ? Hagens Berman U-23 Cycling Program
> 
> A number of them have been racing in Europe and living in the Belgium house.


I would expect all American WPT neo-pros to have participated in USAC's European campaigns.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not a terrible day for them today.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Not a terrible day for them today.


I'd agree and they were doubly lucky that Thor's injuries were relatively superficial.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like Phinney thinks BMC's strongest classics rider is looking just fine:

Phinney: I?m A Little Bit Heartbroken For Van Avermaet | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Not a terrible day for them today.


Very bad today.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I was surprised van Avermart didn't win yesterday.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cadel did well at Strade Bianche this year. That is one epic, beautiful race.

TVG out at Paris-Nice. Gah. He has had the worst luck at that race in general. Too bad, this was a critical race for him. Looks like we're waiting until Romandie to see what he can do.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

*bump* nice win for TJ today against an elite group of climbers on a seriously difficult route.


----------

